# EOC - Endocoal Limited



## littlebuffet (18 March 2010)

hey guys just wondering what peoples thoughts are on endo coal ipo? ive benen allocated 50000 at .60c , is any one else taking it up? should be a flyer at 70mill M/C with those tenements they hold


----------



## sjx (10 April 2010)

*Re: Endocoal IPO*



littlebuffet said:


> hey guys just wondering what peoples thoughts are on endo coal ipo? ive benen allocated 50000 at .60c , is any one else taking it up? should be a flyer at 70mill M/C with those tenements they hold




From what I know there was alot of serious investor interest..

Anyone aware if the offer is fully subscribed? (suspect it would be).

Regards


----------



## bazollie (22 April 2010)

*Re: EOC - Endocoal IPO*

I was lucky enough to get a small allocation of this stock in this upcoming float. According to the prospectus notes this Endocoal will list on the 30th.
The coal sector is very hot at the moment with lots of corporate activity and Merger / Acquistion activity. The performance of SMR has been fantastic since their listing and would not be surprised to see similar interest in Endocoal.

The Orion Downs Lease is very large and in prime position and in close proximity to leases such as Rolleston ( Xstrata ) and Macarthur Coal. 

There are also numerous gas wells and compressor stations out that way as well, so the probability of gas presence is high as well.

Looking forward to this one over the next few months and can't see why I won't be topping up on day one. 

Regards
Bazollie


----------



## bazollie (29 April 2010)

*Re: EOC - Endocoal IPO*

Tomorrow should see the first day on the boards for this new Coal Exploration Company. It will be interesting to watch and see whether EOC will have the same interest as SMR did on it's first day.

Good luck to existing holders and good luck to those who plan to get set in this one.

Regards
Bazollie


----------



## bazollie (30 April 2010)

*Re: EOC - Endocoal IPO*

Buyers starting to line up! Lists at 11am today. 2 very big companies sit in the share register - 
Stemcor Australia, a subsidiary of one of the world's largest independant steel traders and an affiliate of Hidili a China focused Coal Producer. 

It will be an interesting day today to watch the price movements.

Regards
bazollie


----------



## slinky (30 April 2010)

*Re: EOC - Endocoal IPO*

My limit to buy this stock today was $1. I'm guessing it opened lower than most people anticipated because of the Greece crisis. Which is good, it made the stock cheaper to buy. Which is what I did 

Given the interest in coal stocks lately and with the tenements they hold this will a interesting stock to follow in the coming year.


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

MC - $47m
SP - 25c
Shares - 187m
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $5.8m

• Overall JORC Resources increased 28% to 498.5Mt;
• 13.0Mt of JORC Marketable Reserves confirmed at the Meteor Down South Project;
• Rockwood JORC Resource increased by 33% to 447.1Mt, with 47.1Mt at Indicated status;
• Continuity of geological structures and seam stratigraphy confirmed at Rockwood in the southern area drilled during the period;
• Further drilling at the Stockyard Creek tenement confirmed coking coal properties in coal plies intersected;
• Scout drilling commenced at Talwood;
• Meteor Downs South Project Evaluation outcomes announced, identifying low mine operating and capital set-up costs;
• Environmental Management Plan for MDS baseline studies underway; and
• Corporate advisor Macquarie Capital in active dialogue with a number of parties regarding potential merger and acquisition transactions.

*SIGNIFICANT EVENTS SUBSEQUENT TO THE QUARTER*
In July 2012, the Company received notification that the State of Queensland proposed to grant to the Company, a new tenement known as Exploration Permit for Coal (EPC) 2253 Mt Inglis. It is expected that the Company will complete the final documents to allow EPC2253 to be formally granted to the Company in the September Quarter. (For location, see Fig1: Endocoal – Current Tenure Areas)
On 5 July, the company announced the appointment of a new CFO, Peter Edwards, who is based in Brisbane. Peter’s appointment concludes the transition of the Company’s Corporate Office from Sydney to Brisbane.
After the end of the quarter the Company also announced the resignation of Mr Alan Broome on 24 July and the date for a shareholder meeting requisitioned for 29 August 2012. In response to the requisitioned meeting the Company released a ‘Letter to Shareholders in Relation to EGM’ which details the Company’s significant achievements since listing over 2 years ago.


----------



## System (31 July 2013)

On July 29th, 2013, Endocoal Limited (EOC) was delisted from the ASX following the implementation of the scheme of arrangement between the Company and its shareholders to effect the acquisition of the Company by U&D Mining (Australia) Pty Ltd.


----------

